# Happy 4th everyone.



## Svaness12 (May 15, 2020)

Post your 4th of July lawn pics.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Happy 4th!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Slim 1938 said:


>


Now THAT is American!


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Red, White and Blue Aussies (Red-Tri and Blue Merle). My wife with our Blue Merle Wallee on the 4th 9 years ago, with our Red-Tri Darby on the 4th last year and Wallee and Darby on the 4th this year.


----------

